# Everyone wants to sell me a Sno-Pro 3000!?!



## gratefulgary (Sep 23, 2006)

I recently moved to upstate NY and bought an 07 4X4 Sierra 2500HD. I'm going to do my plowing, a driveway about 1000 feet with a couple of out-buildings. I've read the posts, visited the manufacturers' websites. I've visited and/or called some plow dealers and even the ones that sell more than one brand want me to buy the Curtis 8' Sno-Pro 3000 full-trip, for about $4200 thank you. I realize that a chart indicates that my truck matches with that plow, or the 29T series Sno-Way, for example. Do I have to buy this heavy duty a plow? Why can't I just slap on a light duty, home-only type plow? When I asked at the dealer I was told, well, it's the total combination, and I couldn't get him to be any more specific.

And, no, I don't want a Snowbear. But thanks for thinking of me.

Thanks for any intelligent explaination you guys can provide.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Curtis is nice enough, but they are awful proud of their stuff ($$$). My friend is buying a new Blizzard 8 foot straight for real cheap, you may want to price them. I know they are a lot cheaper than Fisher and Curtis anyway. Sno-Way makes a nice light duty plow.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like a new dealer is needed if he is not listening to your concerns or your needs. Worse yet, not wanting to explain his reasoning on making a decision for ya.

I think you should read around here and for sure you will find a plow that fits your needs. You do not need a $4200 plow to do your driveway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway's 5 year warranty on black iron precludes mis-matching units. the weight and power of the 2500HD would overpower the 22 or 26 series plows, leading to excessive warranty costs and a unhappy customer. While you may be a careful user and never exceed your plows capabilities there are many who would. 

Lighter weight plows normally are 7'6" at most, even for driveway use you should have a 8' blade for your full sized truck, particularly if you have a extended cab, extend cab long bed consider a 8'6

The durability and usability of the full size plow on your full size vehicle would be worth the extra money. The price differences are not that great between the plows designed for small vehicle and a full sized 29 series Snoway for example.

a used plow would be an good opinion but be careful make sure it's in good shape and there is a mount available. the cost savings of an older plow could be lost if you find yourself having to purchase conversion kits, headlight adapters, harnesses, parts, pay for hydraulic repair, etc..

Your other option would be hire a contractor. This has it's downsides but you could pay someone to plow for a number of seasons before you spent what a plow will cost. 

Hope this helps, good luck and happy holidays.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Curtis plows*

There's Curtis Factory outlet store right here in Worcester,MA. (Tel 1-866-766-7609 ) they sell them for $3495 Installed for a 7.5' Snow Pro 3000, and you can chose full trip or trip edge for the same money. I believe they are getting $3695 for an 8' model installed, plus 5% Mass sales tax.

From what I've read in your post you don't want a snow bear, ( I wouldn't want one either), I don't really know if you will find anything less, maybe a 7.5' Fisher LD, but I really think it's going to cost you more than the Curtis, for a smaller ( height) plow.

In the long run you would be better off buying the proper plow for your Nice New truck, anything else would hurt the future resale value for the truck & plow as a package or just the plow.

The Curtis' Hitch and Run system is the easiest to hook up, IMHO, if I were buying I'd buy the trip edge model with the pump mounted to the lift frame, the Full trip models have the pump in the A-Frame, not the best place for longeviety or sevice. http://www.curtiscabs.com/Trip_Edge_plows.html http://www.curtiscabs.com/DisplayGraphic.html?file=Trip-Edge-800.jpg#

Worcester is about 2 hours from Albany, you may want to take a trip right to the Factory Store, they'll install it while you wait if you let tem know when your coming in. They also do installs on Saturday mornings.

Good Luck


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Fisher 7.5ft RD series....not the big bulletproof million dollar unit, but, one that can take the abuse that your truck can put out.....ive plowed with an 03 sierra 2500HD ext cab with that plow since the truck was new and we never once had a problem with the truck or the plow in that combination.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

why not just look in the used equipment section or look on e-bay and find yourself a nice used set up for 1500.00 to 2000.00 there is always someone on here trying to sell one hell i just sold a western ultramount 7.6 for 800.00 without the mount. look around you will find one.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Buy the Curtis and be done with it, easy to hook up and you won't beat the thing up plowing. It should give you many years of plowing.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## gratefulgary (Sep 23, 2006)

I've done a little more phoning around since the original post and have had sufficient explanation regarding the reluctance to sell me a lighter plow. Thoughts consistent with those of Basher, above. And, by the way, the Sno-Way quoted for my truck was $5700. It included the wireless control ($80) and the down-pressure ($300) feature. The Fisher 8' HD, which is the same as the 7' 6" RD except that when 6" is added it becomes an HD, and which is $100 more was $4295.

I am reluctant to buy used but will look on ebay and my local sources. And at a few other brands, e.g., Meyers, Western, Diamond. At this point though, I may just get the Curtis. Will look into the Outlet source. Eight hours driving back and forth to save ~$675 seems worth it to me.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

my friend was just quoted $2800 for a new Blizzard 8 foot plow for his 04 2500hd, not installed. He installs plows himself at his shop but is not a dealer yet. I think they were only $32 or 3300 installed. Don't know why anyone would buy anything else. I don't know where you are in NY, but I'm about 3 1/2 hours from Albany. I think that's worth a trip. In fact another guy here came down from Canada to my local dealer, that's how much he saved. Let me know if you want any more info, I can get it for you


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Detroitdan;343317 said:


> my friend was just quoted $2800 for a new Blizzard 8 foot plow for his 04 2500hd, not installed. He installs plows himself at his shop but is not a dealer yet. I think they were only $32 or 3300 installed. Don't know why anyone would buy anything else. I don't know where you are in NY, but I'm about 3 1/2 hours from Albany. I think that's worth a trip. In fact another guy here came down from Canada to my local dealer, that's how much he saved. Let me know if you want any more info, I can get it for you


Oh BOY!

I feel another Portsmouth Ford sucks post coming on. LOL

PS you forgot to mention tax free.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah, I have heard a few negative things about there installations, but others have had good luck. I did hear a horror story about how they fixed a check engine light on my buddy's new Crown Vic. But if you go there and buy a plow and take it home, as long as it contains all the parts needed and an instruction book, don't see how you can go wrong. They average $800 cheaper than Fisher, granted I prefer a trip edge over a full trip, but since I went to the 810 I had no choice and am getting used to the full trip. Doesn't really make much difference unless you plow long distances on gravel.

Last year I almost bought a used Curtis, during the course of checking it out I went to the Curtis dealer and looked at new ones. They were okay, but nothing to write home about. Im sure they would be fine and do the job, but nothing about the way they were built or designed looked especially heavy duty to me. Not like a Fisher or Western, those things really look the most rugged. I like the Sno-way for little trucks and Jeeps but I wouldnt run one on a full size truck. Too flimsy. 

Most of the used MMs and others are going to cost $2500 by the time you'e got all the parts you need. In this case I would go new. Just my opinion.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Detroitdan;343326 said:


> yeah, I have heard a few negative things about there installations, but others have had good luck. I did hear a horror story about how they fixed a check engine light on my buddy's new Crown Vic. But if you go there and buy a plow and take it home, as long as it contains all the parts needed and an instruction book, don't see how you can go wrong. They average $800 cheaper than Fisher, granted I prefer a trip edge over a full trip, but since I went to the 810 I had no choice and am getting used to the full trip. Doesn't really make much difference unless you plow long distances on gravel.
> 
> Last year I almost bought a used Curtis, during the course of checking it out I went to the Curtis dealer and looked at new ones. They were okay, but nothing to write home about. Im sure they would be fine and do the job, but nothing about the way they were built or designed looked especially heavy duty to me. Not like a Fisher or Western, those things really look the most rugged. I like the Sno-way for little trucks and Jeeps but I wouldnt run one on a full size truck. Too flimsy.
> 
> Most of the used MMs and others are going to cost $2500 by the time you'e got all the parts you need. In this case I would go new. Just my opinion.


I got my 810 from Portsmouth and have nothing to complain about. As large as they are it might come down to the actual mechanic that installed it. I went over mine, as recommended here, and found nothing wrong. Recently I had a truck- side issue and took the blinkers apart. In the blue "tie in connectors" I found the mechanic coated them with dialectic grease. Nice attention to detail.

Then again, mine is rusting like sin out there and never used. Not sure if that gripe is with Portsmouth or Blizzard.

For the price and free coffee and donuts, you cannot beat them.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

gratefulgary;343308 said:


> I've done a little more phoning around since the original post and have had sufficient explanation regarding the reluctance to sell me a lighter plow. Thoughts consistent with those of Basher, above. And, by the way, the Sno-Way quoted for my truck was $5700. It included the wireless control ($80) and the down-pressure ($300) feature.


That's a little (lot) high. If you're willing to travel to save, call me.


----------



## gratefulgary (Sep 23, 2006)

One other question, Detroitdan makes a comment above re: trip edge and gravel. My driveway is dirt/compacted gravel, with some crown. Should I get a trip edge or full trip?

Thanks you guys for your help.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

there are arguments to be made for both, I started with trip-edge Fishers so that's what I've always liked. I only have a full trip now because that's the only way they make the power plow, and I had to have either a 9 footer or an 810 (glad I got the 810) The full trip is adjustable and I've never had it trip except for going over curbs, just dirt wouldn't do it, but that may be because of how tight it's adjusted. I plow one dirt unimproved 700 foot driveway that winds through the woods and has some tight turns so you have to go slow. I have seen a couple of smaller Meyers full trips that would trip constantly, you'd never get down a dirt driveway with them. But a full size plow should be okay, it isn't like one will work and one won't. Anyway, the advantage to a trip edge is if you are going a long way on dirt and need to keep your momentum up, if the edge trips you can keep going and still push almost all the snow, whereas a full trip you are done wherever it trips. Then you have to back up and go at it again. A disadvantage to the trip edge is sometimes it will trip then get dirt and rocks in there and won't snap back in place. Tripping the full trip or the edge shouldnt be a problem on any surface except unfrozen dirt or gravel, and you can make it better by adjusting the springs, lift the plow a bit, definitely run shoes, although they wont work on the crown you describe. I guess I'm a little undecided as to what to recommend. Since having my 810 I'm a huge Blizzard fan, and with the prices so good I have been telling people to buy them, but my past experience with Fishers made me like the trip edge. So if I were buying an 8 foot straight (wouldn't buy anything smaller) I think I'd go with the trip edge, unless the price was so much better I'd settle for a full-trip. Here the painted steel 8' Fisher is $800 more than the Blizzard 8".


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Look around, *take your time* and you will find what you need, alot of people buy what they want and not what they need, there is a big difference. What you need is a GOOD DEALER that can advise you and service your plow.Being new to plowing (I assume) your going to need advice and service for the stuff your gonna break. I'm in Western Maryland and I just paid 3795.00 for a new Fisher 8 1/2 V, (plus 350 if you want them to install).
Believe me when I say a good local dealer is worth a couple extra hundred dollars when you need advice or service NOW.
Good luck and happy plowing.:salute: 
Jason - Green Thumb Mowing Service


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

The plow dealers around here are giving away top of the line plows for dirt cheap, almost makes me want to go get one. The difference between the RD and HD Fisher besides 6" wider is a stronger moldboard (better for gravel) with an extra trip spring and a 1/2" cutting edge (will last you longer, I have to replace mine this winter and its going on 4 seasons of commercial plowing). 

Don't sell yourself short, you bought a 3/4 ton truck why get 1/2 ton plow.... In the long run it will pay off with being more durable, better resale and the 8' width is great because when you have your plow at full angle and make turns your still okay. You'll be packing down snow with a 7 1/2'.

That said about Fisher, if you have Curtis direct near you that would be a plus. Just get them to come down on price.


----------



## adegiulio (Oct 22, 2006)

I live in upstate NY also, and I say SAVE YOUR MONEY! The way this winter is going, you don't need a plow, you need a pool. It's supposed to be 60 degrees on Saturday. I just bought a plow this fall, ensuring that there will be no snow...


----------



## gratefulgary (Sep 23, 2006)

I know, it's killing me. I, don't ask me why, like a winter with a lot of snow. I live in Delhi at about 2200'. Yesterday I was cutting firewood without my coveralls it was so warm. However, by the time it does get nasty I'll have plenty of wood for my Central Boiler wood furnace. I figure I'll pay for the plow with the money I save in fuel oil. Although, I could probably go on a cruise with the money I save not buying a plow.

I'd rather have the plow!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Detroitdan;343326 said:


> I like the Sno-way for little trucks and Jeeps but I wouldnt run one on a full size truck. Too flimsy.
> 
> What is flimsy about a Sno-Way for full size trucks? A 5 year structural warranty speaks volumes about the quality of our products. In speaking with my dealers in Colorado over the last couple of weeks, who by the way service all makes of snow plows, our plows have seen the least amount of structural problems than any other brands that they see.
> 
> Yes we do build fantastic plows for small trucks such as Jeeps, but we also build fantastic products for the commercial market as well.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was looking for a used plow for my 3500 a couple years ago, hard to find because the dually bed is 8 feet wide, really need a plow wider then 8 feet. Anyway, I came across a used Sno-Way with the lexan blade on the side of the road for sale. The gear and construction of it looked nowhere near like what a Fisher looks like. Just looked like a flimsy lightweight homeowner plow that wouldn't stand up to any commercial use. Now maybe this was not a commercial unit, I don't know, never did find out. It was an 8 footer as I recall. Went to a Sno-Way dealer to look at new for comparison sake, they told me that the biggest Sno-Way V-plow would be the most appropriate product for what I was trying to do, but at the price of a new one I'd be better off with the Blizzard. Basically between looking at new and used ones and on their website, nothing I saw made me feel like the Sno-Ways are as rugged as conventional steel plows. But perhaps I didn't see the benefits of a commercial line. And obviously you would know more about it than me, so I should just shut up.
Also, almost every lexan blade I've seen is broken, usually with a Frankenstien patch on it. 
Anyway, like I said I wouldn't hesitate to put one on a Jeep or S-10 for the weight savings, but the fullsize ones I have seen look more suited to personal use only. Which is what the OP is looking for anyway. So perhaps he should buy the Sno-Way light duty, since the commercial line would probably be overkill. And hopefully Sno-Way could beat that ridiculous price Curtis gave him.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

simple facts aply hear. bigger truck needs bigger plow for many reasons stated before. 

and i have seen lots of plows in my years of auto mechnics and i will say with no bias to fisher but wow. wesport 

i got a smokin deal on a older speedcast first gen style plow for my 79k30. paid 400 and bolted it on my truck. the blade is 725lbs by its self. that will cut threw the packed snow better than the light duty stuff. 

i just saw a brand new take off on ebay 9ft fisher stright blade with no truck side install kit for item # 140071206728 . these are the deals you need to find with searching every day on ebay. 

goodluck with your plow searchin.


----------

